# Optische Darstellung der Grafikkarten...



## vad4r (2. Mai 2010)

Vorweg: Das hier angesprochene betrifft nicht nur die PCGH, sondern fast alle Web/ Printmedien die sich mit Hardware auseinandersetzen.

Hallo,

ich bin PC-Nerd und ich bin ein Spinner.

So kommt es mir jedenfalls vor, denn überall wo ich es anspreche, bekomme ich nur dumme Antworten und Unverständnis.
Es geht hier (anscheinend nur für mich) (r)/(w)ichtige Darstellung von Grafikkarten. Sei es bei den Herstellern, den Testmagazinen oder den Preissuchmaschinen.

Denn es wird so gut wie NIE die Unterseite der Grafikkarte, was ja in einem normalen ATX-System die Oberseite ist, abgebildet. 
Ich verstehe es einfach nicht, da wird jeder Kondensator im Macromodus dargestellt, aufwendige Kühler detailliert fotografiert - doch wenn ich es in mein PC einbaue, sehe ich davon nichts. Ich sehe meistens eine hässliche PCB Seite - und meistens sehe ich das, was ich später in meinem PC von der Grafikkarte sehe, erst dann, wenn ich die Grafikkarte gekauft und ausgepackt habe, denn im Netz finde ich keine Bilder der "Unterseite".

Ich bin doch nicht der einzige, der auch auf eine optische Darstellung des PCs abfährt. In jeden Forum sehe ich aufwendig lackierte, beschichtete Cases, mit Sleeves und allen möglichen Klimbim - aber dann eine Sapphire Grafikkarte (rotes PCB) auf einem Gigabyteboard (blaues PCB) - da kann man sich doch nur schütteln.

Mein PC ist weder innen lackiert, noch sind meine Kabel bearbeitet, doch lege ich wert auf einen sauberen Einbau und optisch ansprechende Hardware.
ZB. hatte ich eine Zotac GTX260 Synergy Grafikkarte (192 Shader), die mir ein Freund abgekauft hat. Da mir die Karte sonst gut gefiel, bestellte ich das gleiche Modell, nur mit 216 Shader. Als diese eintraf, habe ich mich so darüber geärgert, das ich mir meine alte Karte zurück geholt habe, und meinem Freund die Neue aufs Auge gedrückt habe.

Why?

Alte GTX260:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=222149&stc=1&d=1272758510

Neue GTX260:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=222148&stc=1&d=1272758510

Sicherlich fassen sich einige nun an den Kopf, ich persönlich hätte mir die neue Version erst gar nicht gekauft, wenn ich vorher ein Bild der "Unterseite" gesehen hätte...

Bin ich denn nun der Einzige, der darauf wert legt? Würde mich freuen wenn sich ein paar User dazu äußern und noch mehr würde es mich freuen, wenn das PCGH-Team auch beide Seiten fotografiert und abbildet 

Gruß
Sönke


----------



## mattinator (2. Mai 2010)

Ohne jetzt auch eine "dumme Antwort" geben zu wollen: die Unterschiede des NVIDIA-Referenz-Designs der GTX 260 65nm 192 / 216 sh und der GTX 260 55nm 216 sh wurden z.B. auch in den News / Tests von PCGH sowohl im Web als auch in der Print-Ausgabe beschrieben. Vllt. solltest Du außer den Bildern auch mal den Text lesen. Dass beim neuen Layout die Rückseite des PCB offen liegt, ist überall publiziert worden und bei offenliegendem PCB ist dann der optische Eindruck wohl eher von der Anordnung der Bauelemente unabhängig. Außerdem ist es (zumindest bei NVIDIA) meistens so, dass bei bei neuem Referenz-Design gespart wird. Übrigens gibt es seit geraumer Zeit bei PCGH Artikel, in denen "nackte" Grafikkarten in allen möglichen Ansichten dargestellt werden (Radeon HD 5970 (Hemlock): Dual-GPU-Karte zeigt sich nackt - Radeon HD 5970, Hemlock, DirectX 11, Benchmark, Grafikkarte, GPU, Nackte Platinen: Über 40 Grafikkarten unter den Kühler geschaut - Update: Geforce GTX 4x0 - Nacke Platinen, Grafikkarten, Printed Circuit Board, PCB). Für denjenigen, der doch ein Bild braucht, gibt es weiterhin die Möglichkeit, auf den Hersteller-Seiten (z.B. GeForce GTX 260²) oder auch bei Geizhals.at (Zotac GeForce GTX 260² 216 Core 55nm, 896MB GDDR3, 2x DVI, PCIe 2.0 (ZT-X26E3KG-FSP) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland) nachzusehen.


----------



## vad4r (2. Mai 2010)

Danke für die Antwort. Leider bis auf den Verweis der Zotac bei Geizhals etwas am Thema vorbei.

Bilder von Grafikkarten ohne Kühler sind zwar interessant, aber nicht das, was ich suche. Bei Deinen ersten beiden links sind zwar viele Graka abgebildet, doch sieht man keine einzige "Rückseite", bzw. eine Karte im eingebauten Zustand.

Ich rede auch zB von diesem Bericht:

Ati- und Nvidia-Grafikkarten: Test-Übersicht und aktuelle Kauf-Tipps (Mai 2010) - Bildergalerie - 2010/03/GTX400-naked-05.jpg

Kein Bild im eingebauten Zustand (normale ATX Position). Ich hatte gehofft, das die großen ATI ganz ummantelt sind, kann es aber nicht feststellen. Selbst die PCB Farbe sieht man manchmal kaum auf den Bildern, da der Kühler die Vorderseite vollständig verschließt.

Sicherlich kann man auch bei den Herstellern suchen, doch auch dort wird die PCB Seite so gut wie nie dargestellt.
Welche ATI 5870 hat denn eine geschlossene Rückseite, bzw zumindestens ein schwarzes PCB (außer die im Referenzdesgin von AMD)?

Ich hätte halt nur gerne Bilder von beiden Seiten.

Die Bilder der GTX260 bei Geizhals sind übrigens nicht so alt, wie die Karte gelistet ist. Zu meinem Kaufzeitpunkt war nur die Karte mit Karton zu sehen...


----------



## mattinator (2. Mai 2010)

Der erste Teil und eigentlich meine ganze Antwort zielt eigentlich darauf ab, dass man schon die Informationen bekommen kann. In letzter Instanz bleibt ja auch immer noch der Kontakt mit dem Hersteller per E-Mail oder auch Telefon. Natürlich wäre es schöner, wenn die News oder Tests entsprechende Informationen enthalten würden. Da musst Du Dich jedoch eher an die Redaktionen wenden. Hier im Forum wirst Du in dieser Richtung nicht viel bewegen können, es sei denn, Dir geht es mehr um Zustimmung als um eine Lösung.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (2. Mai 2010)

Bei Online-Tests sind idR Bilder der Rückseite drauf - ein Bild mehr in der Galerie ist ja keine Kunst; zumal wir die Rückseite idR auch immer ablichten fürs Archiv. Wegen Print wende dich am besten an Raff, der macht die MÜs.


----------



## vad4r (2. Mai 2010)

mattinator schrieb:


> Der erste Teil und eigentlich meine ganze Antwort zielt eigentlich darauf ab, dass man schon die Informationen bekommen kann. In letzter Instanz bleibt ja auch immer noch der Kontakt mit dem Hersteller per E-Mail oder auch Telefon. Natürlich wäre es schöner, wenn die News oder Tests entsprechende Informationen enthalten würden. Da musst Du Dich jedoch eher an die Redaktionen wenden. Hier im Forum wirst Du in dieser Richtung nicht viel bewegen können, es sei denn, Dir geht es mehr um Zustimmung als um eine Lösung.



Sicher kann man irgendwie die Information bekommen, aber wofür hab ich die PCGH seid dem ersten Heft im Abo? In jeder Ausgabe steht, das man Verbesserungen und Wünsche per Mail schicken oder im Forum posten soll - und das hab ich ja hier nun getan...




PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Bei Online-Tests sind idR Bilder der Rückseite drauf - ein Bild mehr in der Galerie ist ja keine Kunst; zumal wir die Rückseite idR auch immer ablichten fürs Archiv. Wegen Print wende dich am besten an Raff, der macht die MÜs.



Ich schick ihn mal ne PN im 3DC - da bin ich eh zu Hause 
Dann kann er sich ja hier auch mal zu äußern


----------



## Cungalunga (2. Mai 2010)

Hi SoenniTDI,

ich kann dich voll verstehen, denn besitze selbst "noch" 2x Geforce 8800GTS mit hässlichen Grünen PCB und der rest des PC's ist Schwarz/Grau.

gruß CungaLunga


----------



## Wincenty (2. Mai 2010)

Du könntest aber auch umdie "schöne" Oberseite sehen wenn du statt ATX BTX-Format nutzen würdest
Ob man jetzt irgendwo richtige Gamer-Cases im BTX findet weiß ich nicht

Bei Schaustellung des Gehäuses versehe ich dich zwar aber nicht beim zocken - oder hast du deinen Moni neben dem Gehäuse stehen


----------



## PCGH_Raff (2. Mai 2010)

Eine interessante und durchaus korrekte Sichtweise hast du da. Online präsentieren wir (wie von Marc erwähnt) jede erdenkliche Perspektive. Im Heft ist das schwieriger, da dort gerade in der Testtabelle Platzmangel herrscht. Aber ab wann ist eine Grafikkarte denn "hässlich"? Wir weisen stets darauf hin, wenn einer Karte mit einer Rückplatte (Backplate) versehen ist. Bei der neuen GTX 260 war das eines der Haupt-Unterscheidungsmerkmale.   Die meisten Karten verfügen über keine Platte, die kostet nämlich Geld. Und wenn's auch ohne geht ...

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Soldat0815 (2. Mai 2010)

Ich würde es auch begrüßen wenn bei den Grakatests und im Einkaufsführer stehen würde ob die Graka im Referenzdesign ist oder nicht, dann würde man schneller sehen welche Graka für Wakü geeignet ist.

Grad bei den ganzen eigenen Kühllösungen ist das sehr interessant ob da nur ein anderer Kühler draufgeschnallt wurde oder auch das Layout geändert wurde.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (2. Mai 2010)

Ob das PCB dem RefDesign entspricht? Das benennen wir iirc doch.

Sag mir welche Karte und ich sag dir welches PCB *g*


----------



## Soldat0815 (2. Mai 2010)

Jo eventuell im artikel aber wenn ich den einkaufsführer anschaue sehe ich das nicht und hab keine lusst jedes heft zu druchblättern wenn ich mal nach ner graka suche das sollte im einkaufführer ersichtlich sein.
ein spalte wo ein kreuz drinn ist wenn ref.-design ist würde ja schon langen


----------



## HCN (3. Mai 2010)

Gibt es eigentlich keine spiegelverkehrten Tower?

Denn der PC Aufbau bringt ja Chiralität mit sich, würde man das Mainboards linksseitig statt rechts montieren, wäre die Grafikkarte nicht verkehrt herum eingebaut....


----------



## PCGH_Marc (3. Mai 2010)

Doch klar, da gibt's einige.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. Mai 2010)

Wincenty schrieb:


> Du könntest aber auch umdie "schöne" Oberseite sehen wenn du statt ATX BTX-Format nutzen würdest
> Ob man jetzt irgendwo richtige Gamer-Cases im BTX findet weiß ich nicht



Ich weiß nicht, was "richtige Gamer-Cases" sind, aber der letzte Retail-BTX-Tower (optional) dürfte der originale Stacker gewesen sein. Schwerwiegender dürfte aber sein, dass das letzte (und erste) BTX-Retail-Board ein i915/925 oder bestenfalls i945/955 besessen haben müsste. Die "schöne" Oberseite ist somit höchstens für Retrosysteme interessant.

(Aber wenn ich mal zuviel Zeit und Geld habe, dann muss ich mir nochmal n BTX-Board, nen 3,43er Galatin, zwei Raptor-X, zwei 7900GX2 und -wenn sich sowas auftreiben lässt- diese RAM-Prototypen/Sonderserie mit seperater Spannungsverorgung organisieren  )




HCN schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich keine spiegelverkehrten Tower?



Prinzipiell gibt es i(nverted)ATX-Gehäuse, nach einer großen Welle vor ~3 Jahren sind sie aber wieder in der Versenkung verschwunden.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (3. Mai 2010)

Zwei 7900 GX2 kann ich dir leihen, den Gallatin hat wohl Stephan


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. Mai 2010)

Und wegen Zeit&Geld frag ich Thilo oder wie?


----------



## PCGH_Marc (3. Mai 2010)

Fragen kostet dich auch Zeit *SCNR*


----------

